# juger (de)



## Anna-chonger

Saltu à tous,
c'est une question qui m'intrigue depuis longtemps. Larousse donne à "juger qn." et "juger de qn." à peu près la même définition


> verbe transitif :
> Porter sur quelqu'un, quelque chose *un jugement de valeur *: On juge les hommes d'après leurs actes. On l'a jugé incompétent





> verbe transitif indirect:
> Se faire une opinion sur quelque chose ou sur quelqu'un, porter une appréciation, *un jugement de valeur* à leur sujet : Si j'en juge par mon expérience.


Donc dans ce sens-là, "juger" et "juger *de*" sont pareils ?

Je brûle d'avoir vos lumières !


----------



## Jean Emile

Bonjour,

mon sentiment est que "juger de" est très littéraire, en particulier "juger d'une personne". As-tu consulté l'article du CNRTL ? (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/juger)

Cordialement

Jean Emile


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci de ton lien intéressant, mais franchement, je n'y ai vu aucune différence.....


----------



## itka

*juger quelqu'un* (ou quelque chose) : émettre une sentence (bonne ou mauvaise) à son sujet.
_La Cour d'Assises jugera le présumé coupable et dira s'il doit rester en prison.
Mais non, je ne te juge pas mal ! Tu as bien fait de le remettre à sa place !_

*juger de quelqu'un* (ou de quelque chose) : estimer, évaluer
_Je peux juger de ses capacités en français en lui posant quelques questions simples.
Comment juger de son talent après un seul roman ? C'est l'avenir qui nous dira s'il mérite d'être qualifié d'écrivain !

_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci itka ! comme ça, ce que dit Larousse n'est peut-être pas valable dans l'usage courant ?


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas tellement une question d'usage courant, mais du fait qu'il n'y a qu'une différence minime entre les deux.
Je suppose que, dans le dictionnaire, les définitions sont beaucoup plus détaillées...

Bien sûr, juger c'est émettre aussi un jugement de valeur. Regarde mon deuxième exemple.
En voici d'autres :
_Il juge que ce film est intéressant.
Je juge ce roman totalement nul !
Je ne peux pas juger : je ne connais rien à la littérature chinoise._

Simplement, je m'étais surtout attachée à montrer les _différences_ entre les deux verbes.


----------



## dov

"juger *de* quelqu'un" (transitif indirect) est synonyme de "se faire une opinion *de* quelq'un"... ce n'est pas un jugement mais un avis à valeur personnelle.


----------



## quinoa

"Juger" garde toujours son ton sentencieux, on décide une affaire,  on règle un différend en qualité de juge.
"juger de", c'est effectivement estimer, considérer comme ...


----------



## lanature93

dov said:


> "juger *de* quelqu'un" (transitif indirect) est synonyme de "se faire une opinion *de* quelq'un"... ce n'est pas un jugement mais un avis à valeur personnelle.


 
*Donc apres le " de " on doit mettre une valeur et non pas un nom ou bien un prenom personnel ?? *
*par exemple :*
*je lui juge de son itellegence ==> cette phrase est vraie ou fausse ??*

*je juge de lui par son itellegence ==> cette phrase est vraie ou fausse ??*

*Merci d'avance *


----------



## geostan

Je ne vois pas la difficulté. On ne dit pas généralement  _juger de quelqu'un_.  _On juge quelqu'un._ La préposition _de _intervient seulement avec un nom ou pronom qui désigne une qualité ou autre chose de la sorte. Donc on peut _juger des comp_é_tences de quelqu'un_, mais pas_ de la personne_. Ou bien est-ce que j'ai manqué quelque chose dans la discussion? [Ce ne serait d'ailleurs pas la première fois. ]

Voici l'explication de la BDL:

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?T1=juger&T3.x=12&T3.y=15


----------



## dov

tout à fait juste. geostan précise que _*de*_ dans "juger de" renvoie à _*une qualité *_de la personne ou de la chose, _on juge des compétences de quelqu'un_ par exemple. Itka a donc aussi raison de dire que _"juger de" _correspond à _"estimer"_, car se focalise sur des critères particuliers!

dans le français courant, on entend pourtant souvent "qui sommes nous pour juger de quelqu'un"...une exception qui doit être une faute du point de vue du bon français, puisqu'aucune qualité particulière n'est évoquée ou sous-entendue ici et que contrairement à ce que disait Itka, il s'agit bien d'une sentence... la bonne phrase serait donc "qui sommes-nous pour juger une personne"... cette expression est synonyme et beaucoup plus juste apparemment, mais moins entendue! j'espère qu'il ne s'agit pas juste d'une astuce pour éviter la liaison moche "jugerrrrune personne".....  mais je pense que oui.


----------



## lanature93

*Mercii beaucoup , c'est compris *


----------



## geostan

dov said:


> dans le français courant, on entend pourtant souvent "qui sommes nous pour juger de quelqu'un"



Je me demande si c'est parce que le sens empiète un peu sur celui de _préjuger de_???


----------



## dov

geostan said:


> Je me demande si c'est parce que le sens empiète un peu sur celui de _préjuger de_???



Il y a de fortes consonances... et de fortes chances... je me demandais bien pourquoi l'expression me semblait aussi naturelle!... il doit s'agir d'une confusion à l'oreille effectivement.


----------



## MèngDié

Mais qui es-tu pour _juger de mes sentiments_ à l'égard d'Adam? Dans cette phrase, le _de_ fait-il partie de l'expression _juger de_, ou bien s'agit-il du partitif _des_ qui se transforme en _de_ avant un adjective, comme dans J'aimerais avoir _de_ tes nouvelles?


----------



## Donaldos

MèngDié said:


> Mais qui es-tu pour _juger de mes sentiments_ à l'égard d'Adam? Dans cette phrase, le _de_ fait-il partie de l'expression _juger de_, ou bien s'agit-il du partitif _des_ qui se transforme en _de_ avant un adjective, comme dans J'aimerais avoir _de_ tes nouvelles?



Il s'agit bien de la construction _juger de_, dont il est question dans ce fil.

= _Qui es-tu pour porter un jugement sur mes sentiments ?_


----------



## dov

très juste, 
l'emploi du partitif _*du, de la, des* _à la place de _*le, la, les* _pour une valeur abstraite est sans doute l'explication : le complément étant une qualité, on va sans doute préférer la forme "juger de" et "préjuger de". préjuger semble s'appliquer à la forme transitive et intransitive de la même manière.



juger *une* personne

juger *de la* compétence d'une personne


----------



## Marie3933

dov said:


> très juste,
> l'emploi du partitif _*du, de la, des* _à la place de _*le, la, les* _pour une valeur abstraite est sans doute l'explication...


Pas du tout.
_juger de mes sentiments_ : il s'agit de la préposition "de" + un déterminant (voir réponse de Donaldos #16).
Il n'y a *aucun article partitif ici*.

_juger __*des* sentiments de qqn _: des = de + les, "article contracté"
_juger *du* bien-fondé de qqch _: du = de + le, "article contracté"


----------

